# Ski in New Zealand (in Summer 2012)



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I believe we have Kiwis on the forum. And I rather ask people I "know" (from reading past posts) than in the NZ forum.

Can you give recommendations regarding skiing in New Zealand in Summer 2012 ?

For example, which area to go for guarantee snow ? better accommodations ? what to look out for ? cost ? best time ? etc...

There will be 3 of us: Mom, Dad and a 9-year-old boy who learned to ski in SkiDubai  And this would be our first trip to NZ, so are completely clueless...

Thanks in advance


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't believe no one skied in NZ before ? 

Anyone want to join us then ? 

(*Maiden, I know you are still waiting for feedback from NZ, thanks!)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm going to NZ in 3 weeks  

I've been told August is the best month to go for skiing and that most skiing happens in the South Island. I'm sure that's not very helpful but it's a start


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> I'm going to NZ in 3 weeks
> 
> I've been told August is the best month to go for skiing and that most skiing happens in the South Island. I'm sure that's not very helpful but it's a start


Have lots of fun and let us know about your trip when back... :clap2:

Thanks for the info, I am tentative planning late July / early August so that's aligned so far. I have been doing independent Net search as well, just wanted to hear some personal views...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good luck, I am sure it will be lots of fun!

BTW I have just asked my kiwi friend and she has recommended Queenstown.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

ccr said:


> I can't believe no one skied in NZ before ?
> 
> Anyone want to join us then ?
> 
> (*Maiden, I know you are still waiting for feedback from NZ, thanks!)


I'm in!


----------



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

Try looking at Treblecone. Good mountain, close to Queenstown.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

In New Zealand, the locals ski in the North Island, (at Mt Ruapehu), and the tourists ski in the South Island.

Try Queenstown. Lake Wanaka is worth the visit if you have the time.

Accommodation: Tends to fall in to two categories - first class, (and expensive), and basic, (less expensive but not cheap). There is very little in between. Take the advice of a good travel agent.

Gear: take your own boots/gloves/clothes but hire stocks and skis.

Timing: August and September are the best times to ski. It's early spring and the weather is better but the snow is still good, (not icey).


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

sabfrance said:


> In New Zealand, the locals ski in the North Island, (at Mt Ruapehu), and the tourists ski in the South Island.
> 
> Try Queenstown. Lake Wanaka is worth the visit if you have the time.
> 
> ...



Pretty much spot on! Recently campervans have been a bit dodgy so I recommend a motel/hotel.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

sabfrance said:


> In New Zealand, the locals ski in the North Island, (at Mt Ruapehu), and the tourists ski in the South Island.
> 
> Try Queenstown. Lake Wanaka is worth the visit if you have the time.
> 
> ...



Pretty much spot on! Recently campervans have been a bit dodgy so I recommend a motel/hotel.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is telemark skiing common in NZ? Would one be able to rent tele gear there fairly easy?


----------

